
IATA Chief Calls for End to Unacceptable Electronics Ban - imartin2k
http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2017/03/28/iata-chief-calls-end-unacceptable-electronics-ban/
======
watter
Coincidentally the same day in Montreal 4 airport employees were were stripped
of their security clearance due to "potential" radicalization:
[http://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/employees-at-
mont...](http://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/employees-at-montreals-
trudeau-airport-potentially-radicalized-
reports?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter)

